
1$ car rental - asappvt
http://raccooncars.strikingly.com/
======
PaulHoule
They are backed by a substantial insurance company

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AXA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AXA)

definitely a good partner to have for this kind of venture.

------
gus_massa
You should fix the page. It says "Un petit slogan" many times.

~~~
DrScump
I got "Entrez un email valide." on a perfectly legal email address.

That obnoxious moving image almost made me leave the site without trying.

